# oregon vs. stihl chain



## jimmyjames (Mar 13, 2013)

Im currently using oregon chain, 3/8 .050 semi chisel, it dulls out pretty quick, in the past i have used stihl RS on a different saw, whats your thoughts on the stihl RS? My dealer has 84 link loops on sale for $24.99 and buy 2 get 1 free so i may go pick up a trio


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2013)

I buy Woodsman Pro from Bailey by 100' roll and haven't had to buy a roll in a while. I do have some RS and it is good chain. That sounds like a good deal to me though.


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 13, 2013)

I think that there are many, many factors associated with our satisfaction with saw chain that come before brand consideration. But, I am with Kevin regarding Bailey's.....I'd shop and buy there if I needed any quantity of chain. Unless things have changed a lot in the last few years, you would not be able to buy anything from them that was not well tested.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm with the Bailey's club.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 13, 2013)

I dont go through much chain, i just want to have 3 or 4 loops with me while out in the field, stopping and filing a chain really drags me down and makes me want to take a nap... he local guy thats down the street charges $33 for a loop of oregon which i know is expensive, buying 3 for under $50 is a good deal for me. If i were doing alot more sawing i would look into getting a roll and possibly a sharpener but it would probably last ke the rest of my life... most of the logs i get are allready cut to size from a few local tree services and the most i have to do is maybe buck a crotch down or buck the end. I do however get bored and roam timber and cut random trees down...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I dont go through much chain, i just want to have 3 or 4 loops with me while out in the field, stopping and filing a chain really drags me down and makes me want to take a nap... he local guy thats down the street charges $33 for a loop of oregon which i know is expensive, buying 3 for under $50 is a good deal for me. If i were doing alot more sawing i would look into getting a roll and possibly a sharpener but it would probably last ke the rest of my life... most of the logs i get are allready cut to size from a few local tree services and the most i have to do is maybe buck a crotch down or buck the end. I do however get bored and roam timber and cut random trees down...


Then I agree, the three loops will be a good deal for you. And still chain is not bad quality either. Do you file your own chains or take them in to be sharpened?


----------

